# Pediatricians?



## neonpolkadots

Hello ladies!
I'm stopping in from Teen Pregnancy because I'm being induced on Tuesday and I have some questions I was hoping you wonderful ladies could answer.

How did you choose a pediatrician for your LO's?
Did you go meet them first?

We're getting ready to move to a different city (same state though) and I'm trying to figure out how to go about things... 
I feel like I'm gonna lose my mind lol:dohh:


----------



## amygwen

We firstly went through and tried to find some that were convenient to where we live or where we work. Then we went in and made sure they accepted our insurance. I called beforehand because sometimes there's some pediatricians that don't accept new patients or newborn babies, so I had to make sure they would accept Kenny first. Then I met with a lady pediatrician and she was really friendly, I really liked her. So, we chose her! I wanted to meet her but I had quite a bit of time beforehand, I chose her when I was around 34 weeks pregnant. I also ALWAYS check the reviews online, if they have a lot of bad reviews or something I don't even check into them.


----------



## Leah_xx

Choosing mine was actually pretty easy. 
She was my Pediatrician :haha:


----------



## neonpolkadots

Thanks ladies :thumbup:

I was originally going to take her to the pediatrician that I had, but since we're moving I can't :/ 

I found three that are really close to where we'll be living so I'm going to try to call on Monday to see if any of them have openings for new patients... 
@Amy: I looked all three up online too. Thanks for that tip. I wouldn't have thought of that lol:dohh:


----------



## amygwen

^ It's definitely a good idea. 
:D
I live in a huge city so thankfully there were loads to choose from. But I always looked them up and automatically disqualified them if they didn't have a website or if they didn't have any reviews and/or they had bad reviews. lol! So picky.


----------



## 112110

My Aunt is a nurse so I just asked her where was the best place to go. I asked a few Mom's I know where they prefer. I would have used our family doctor but he didn't really do much with prematurity so I had to change.


----------



## x__amour

I knew Tori's pediatrician because he was my mom and sister's doctor and thought he did a great job. He was so great with Tori, really kind and knowledgeable. I'm sad that our insurance changed so I have to choose a new one.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

seems alot different in the states then in canada maybe because you have to pay..but after quintin was born they said he needs a doctore before we can leave the hospital and they gave me a list of ones that accepting newborns and I just called on a set up an appointment..hes not the best tho kinda annoys me and we moved and now we are like 45 mins away!


----------



## AirForceWife7

We weren't allowed to leave the hospital until we had a pediatrician set up, but we did before I gave birth :thumbup:

I looked up a bunch online & just had little visits with them .. some were "too busy" to meet though, so it made it a little difficult to choose.

We weren't on TriCare at the time (Jon was still in basic), so we had to choose a doctor that accepted Medicaid. It was not a good time & I hated Brenna's doctor .. I couldn't even understand a word she said :haha:

A month after she was born, TriCare was finally set in motion & we were assigned an off-base doctor.

Have you tried talking with someone from TriCare? They helped me tremendously when I was picking out a doctor for Brenna :) x


----------



## neonpolkadots

AirForceWife7 said:


> We weren't allowed to leave the hospital until we had a pediatrician set up, but we did before I gave birth :thumbup:
> 
> I looked up a bunch online & just had little visits with them .. some were "too busy" to meet though, so it made it a little difficult to choose.
> 
> We weren't on TriCare at the time (Jon was still in basic), so we had to choose a doctor that accepted Medicaid. It was not a good time & I hated Brenna's doctor .. I couldn't even understand a word she said :haha:
> 
> A month after she was born, TriCare was finally set in motion & we were assigned an off-base doctor.
> 
> Have you tried talking with someone from TriCare? They helped me tremendously when I was picking out a doctor for Brenna :) x

Unfortunately with the way National Guard stuff has changed, we don't have TriCare... :nope:
I have Medicaid though and I think I found a pediatrician, just have to call tomorrow to see if they have availability for my little girl.:thumbup:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wonderful! Good luck :)

Sorry you guys can't get TriCare, that's the military for ya .. always changing :haha:

Medicaid is wonderful though. It covered my birth, prenatal checkups, hospital stay, & everything else! :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

^ I second that. I am so glad I am eligible to receive Medicaid especially considering LO has had a surgery which would've costed me an arm & a leg had we had regular health insurance.


----------



## Leah_xx

^ I second everything about the insurance. 
It took them like a month after Gracelynn was born to finally give me insurance. 
so by then I had bills past due and what not and had to call them and tell them what was going on. 
needless to say I didnt have like $8000 laying around for medical bills.
Hope all goes well :flower:


----------

